# rodanthe pier



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

im thinkin about stayin in rodanthe next summer and try fishin at the pier. so i have a few questions. first of all, i read that the pier closes at 10 pm. does this mean that if im on the pier i have to get off at 10, or is it that you cant get on after 10. second of all, do they allow shark fishing?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Jaycam*

Means,no ifandsorbuts,ya gotta take you and all your junk off.  The guy that runs that pier now is to put it mildly,a jerk..All the obx piers close at ten,except Avon stay open 24-7 in the fall for drum.. With Rodanthe it doesn't matter that you have a fish on or not,you leave now.. Fish Militia will tellya plenty about the "new policy" on Rodanthe..

As far as shark fishing,this guy hasn't a clue unless you brought out a big rig. We all catch big sharks out there on drum tackle from time to time..


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Take your money to Avon or Frisco..They'll appreciate it more and they'll treat you like your human..

Unless you want to fish at a Pier where more than half the Lights are burned out(yet they been collecting money for 2 years to replace the bulbs and fixtures in a metal can beside the register) and the trash cans are over flowing into the Ocean everyday( heaven help the OBX if a Eco- commie walks out on to that Pier) ...

After being told Friday of last week..that I would need to pay a 1 dollar sightseeing fee to go onto the Pier and take pictures to put on a free reports board on the Internet(of which I don't charge the veiwer or the Piers) ...I must say that they no longer have my support,though that has been hanging on by a thread anyway..Oh yeh..did I mention I gave the Rodanthe Pier $60 dollars worth of T's as a donation to their Kids Tourney...I don't mind paying to fish..but please don't charge me to take pics for free advertising..

I'd better end this now...

All I can say is " If the Pier is willing to treat the local community this way ..you only imagine how they'll treat you..

for further reference...Check out the fishing Reports from "Frank and Fran's " website Moday thru Thursday of last week ..you may find it interesting...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...really a shame ...invested many an hour at Rodanthe awhile back  ....the R


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

It's Sad Rhondel..It's very,very sad...The largest Pier on the OBX is right next door to me and I can no longer support them and their antics..

Last year on Halloween ..my self,DrumDum and a few other Rodanthians were catching Drum semi steadily around closing time(I had just put a citation back in the water)when the manager came out and kicked us off..We had been the only people on the Pier for hours..He could have simply turned off what few lights were working and left us out there,but NO..he stood there and watched over us ..like we were 3 years old ,untill we packed up and left..

Honestly ..The Rodanthe Pier is no longer user Friendly..


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

*thanks guys*

i dont understand what the logic is in buying a pier to turn it into a user-enemy dump. but who cares? i wont step on that pier til someone can tell me its worth it. as for every pier closing at 10pm, that cant be true for obx fishing pier. i stayed later than 10 a few times along with others. maybe they dont allow people to enter after 10. i dont know. it was true for kitty hawk i know that fer sure.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The piers on the island all seem to follow the after 10 rule,at least for about the last 3plus yrs or so.. Avon,as I said earlier,will stay open 24-7 during drum season,but it's the only one. The ole days of staying out there all night and fishing are pretty much over...


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> The piers on the island all seem to follow the after 10 rule,at least for about the last 3plus yrs or so.. Avon,as I said earlier,will stay open 24-7 during drum season,but it's the only one. The ole days of staying out there all night and fishing are pretty much over...


Sorry to hear that. I fished rodanthe late night last fall but I guess I'll be looking for other options this year.


----------



## the old guy (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey guys: The Frisco pier is open until 11p.m. every day. Before Isabel they would stay open until 1a.m. on Friday and Saturday nights. They don't accost you. Just blink the lights about ten minutes before 11.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

can't fish today said:


> Sorry to hear that. I fished rodanthe late night last fall but I guess I'll be looking for other options this year.


 I'd sure like to know how ya got that by "Klink"?   I fished there quite a few times last fall,ya had to leave,then come back that morning,sometimes they wouldn't get there till way after sunrise either..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

the old guy said:


> Hey guys: The Frisco pier is open until 11p.m. every day. Before Isabel they would stay open until 1a.m. on Friday and Saturday nights. They don't accost you. Just blink the lights about ten minutes before 11.


 Thought it was ten,Wayne,that sounds pretty cool,can drumfish in Dec....


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> I'd sure like to know how ya got that by "Klink"?   I fished there quite a few times last fall,ya had to leave,then come back that morning,sometimes they wouldn't get there till way after sunrise either..


Very strange. The guy said I could fish all night until they opened the next morning. 

Perhaps I'm confusing last year with the year before, but I was last one off the pier a couple of times.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

*hmm........*

i've been going to rodanthe pier 1 a week for that past 2 months now and the pier closes at 12:00, the fishing is great and so are the locals... the manger can bee a d1ck but who care as long as u catch or see big fish caught thats all that matters.... even if u don't hook up on a coob or king... from about 8:30-11:30 pm the shark fishing gives u a release form the rest of the day....


duck or bleed 8'n bait going out :--|


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Maybe he's mellowed since last fall,cause I remember having to leave at 10. Was none too happy about it cause the drummies were there.. Didn't say I wouldn't fish it again,love Rodanthe and the folks out there,just giving the guy an idea on what to look for.. As far as not shark fishing,long as you don't throw them on the deck,get into other folks way and cause complaints,or make it obvious by going out there with a 12/0, should be no problem..


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Wild Sidearm*

I was not saying the fishing wasn't good or the Locals were bad..I understand you've been going to the Pier once a week..we'll Ive been going once a day for 5 years..and when I look at all the people paying 8 dollars to fish and all the people paying a dollar to sightsee..I can't figure out why the trash is overflowing or why the lights are out..


The Pier light collection can has been by the register for 2 years now and the only light that has been fixed..was fixed by another local and I after a few drum were lost to the pier ,cause we couldn't see them.Where is that money going???It's not going into the Pier.Is that fair??

I worked on the Pier for 3 years and very briefly for the new owners and manager..None of them fish,..and the only goal is to make as much money as possible, while givig back as little as possible...Honestly...they're are trying to see what they can get away with..there is 70-80 ft sections of the pier that are in the dark..and we are paying for that??One of the benches fell apart and was left on the deck with boards and Nails sticking out everywhere for 2 WEEKS...Pure laziness and the fact they just didn't care are the only reason things don't get done..

but if you asked why things are like this..they will tell you it's because they've spent to much money keeping the Pier going..ha..they have not spent as much as the OBX pier to stay open and you won't find Gary Olivers Pier over run by trash or half the light s burned out..AND you have to remember the owners have made millions and millions of dollars by selling alll the surrrounding land...They can afford to fix the lights and keep the trash outta our Ocean.

I will from time to time fish the pier,but I will not recommend it to the visitors for them to think our community is trying to take advantage of them...and it's not just on the internet,,cause I work in a tackle shop..and I don't recommend the Pier to customers either...not till they get their act together..


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*Just exactly who owns the consession now???*

I had heard a lot of crap was going on up there, but the surf has been good enough in Buxton all summer that I haven't had to venture that far.  

I know one thing, Arch and Pat get on a bite up there this fall, and "Klink" will have his work cut out........................


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

hmmmm....well, the customers are payin' the mortgage and salaries .Purdy chitty business practices when they won't throw a few nickles back into the cash cow.I sure wouldn't pay for anything other than the admission iffn I ventured out there....shame,cause it would only take some minor changes to make it a respectable operation...takes all kinds!!!!....the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fox Watersports said:


> I had heard a lot of crap was going on up there, but the surf has been good enough in Buxton all summer that I haven't had to venture that far.
> 
> I know one thing, Arch and Pat get on a bite up there this fall, and "Klink" will have his work cut out........................


 Don't think they'll have to worry about Arch and Pat. Just about begged Pat to come out there last fall when I was catching,he just stuck it out on Avon. He's just like me too,he'd rather catch one from the planks than 5 from the surf..


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*Anchor/fighting rods on deck*

Does Rodanthe still prohibit you from standing your anchor rods up and using a pier clamp for your fighting rod? I quit fishing Rodanthe a few years ago due to this policy, as I have had 2 heavers broke by being stepped on.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Avalon Pier!!*

Does anymore have an opinion on that pier? I've seen a guy got kicked off the pier because he didn't reel his bait in fast enuf to cause someone else lost a fish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishloser said:


> Does Rodanthe still prohibit you from standing your anchor rods up and using a pier clamp for your fighting rod? I quit fishing Rodanthe a few years ago due to this policy, as I have had 2 heavers broke by being stepped on.


 Never had my rods broke from someone stepping on them? There have been times when things were really crowded,drumfishing,that I've had the butts steped on,but luckily no breakage. Course you wouldn't want your rod hanging up on the rail doing that anyway,cause you do have to cast.. Not sure if Rodanthe allows it kinging or not? Rob (fishmilitia) could probably tell ya..I haven't live bait fished on the planks in yrs,although when I fished Frisco we didn't have rods strapped to the pier for live bait rigging back then either..


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*CrawFish*

I can only say..that i've fished Avalon a few times this year and had no bad experiences,nor have I seen any...

And no you can't stand your rods up at Rodanthe ,but that is, because there is to many broken Pilings in front of the pier..

and there has been alot of lost fish to those Pilings...Sad thing is ..one of the regulars is an Underwater welder and volunteered to remove them,But the Manager said NO,cause they make to much money on lost Tackle.. :--|


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

fish militia said:


> I can only say..that i've fished Avalon a few times this year and had no bad experiences,nor have I seen any...
> 
> And no you can't stand your rods up at Rodanthe ,but that is, because there is to many broken Pilings in front of the pier..
> 
> and there has been alot of lost fish to those Pilings...Sad thing is ..one of the regulars is an Underwater welder and volunteered to remove them,But the Manager said NO,cause they make to much money on lost Tackle.. :--|


What a sorry attitude for Pier management to have. They will not make any money from me. Would luv to see all fisherman boycott this pier til management changes its attitude!

Should be a law that ONLY fishing enthusiast be allowed to own a pier.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

The pilings in front of Rodanthe are left from when it was longer. A storm shortened it long ago, and they've never put it back. :--|


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

no rods clamps or standing rods up on king rigs


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sounds like the pier has gone downhill sinse the old dys when I fished that pier. It used to be the best pier to fish on back the and Im talking twenty years ago.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap it has changed drastically since the Ferrells.. They actually cared about the fishermen.. Going back a little further,say 25 or so yr,I'd say it'd be Frisco,Kitty Hawk,Avolon,and Rodanthe as far as livebaiting for kings and such. For drummies it would have been Avon,then Rodanthe. You could expect a strike on any of those piers when you set a rod over..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Didnt the world record or state record for red drum come off the Rodanthe pier in the early or middle 80's or in that time era.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Was caught on Avon beach I believe.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

The story I heard was from the beach somewhere close to Avon Pier.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishman said:


> Didnt the world record or state record for red drum come off the Rodanthe pier in the early or middle 80's or in that time era.


It was in the 70's when Elvin Hooper caught his world record. Now it is the standing 30#class record. The new record was caught on Avon Beach in the 80's by David Dual. His shock was too long so he wasn't allowed to snatch the 30 class and all tackle record..


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

The pier had the record, 11-7-73,Elvin Hooper.then David Deuel caught the new record near Avon pier in 1984.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Frank said:


> The pier had the record, 11-7-73,Elvin Hooper.then David Deuel caught the new record near Avon pier in 1984.


 Thanks Frank,couldn't remember exact yrs,but one thing I'm pretty sure of is that both dates,CHECK Nov 7th are the same... 

Don't know if that means a thing,but I've always gota line wet on that beach on that date every yr...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Dang DD...sounds like some of the reverse logic my wife uses on me.Since my kids were conceived in June,Sept.,Nov., and Jan. ,she says since we dont want anymore chillin',we cant play around during those months.....makes daum good sense doesn't it     ...the R


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks DD that was what I was looking for. I do remember hearing of a record drum at that pier during that time.

Thanks again

Rick


----------



## minime (Aug 26, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> The piers on the island all seem to follow the after 10 rule,at least for about the last 3plus yrs or so.. Avon,as I said earlier,will stay open 24-7 during drum season,but it's the only one. The ole days of staying out there all night and fishing are pretty much over...



avalon you can stay all night . they have a side door that you can use if you want to leave after the pier closes


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

minime said:


> avalon you can stay all night . they have a side door that you can use if you want to leave after the pier closes


 Wish the ones on Hat island did as well..


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i fished the rodanthe pier over vacation this year and the pier had nails sticking 1"out of the boards all over,trash everywhere and the pier staff did nothing.one local and i fixed a board thad was laid across the entire width of the pier and was supposed to be on the rail.the fishing is great but the owner sux


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Don't know if that means a thing,but I've always gota line wet on that beach on that date every yr...


There's about 7-8 guys here who have been going to Hatteras for over 30 years,the 10 days before Thanksgiving each year.They have lots of pics of drum weighing(by formula) betweem 40-65 lbs.

And they fish between______ and ______


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

Fishing from around there is better from the surf!!! Lot's of deep holes close by that the fish cleanings fall into... that in turn attracts the biggun's...If a giant is what your'e after, leave the end of the pier and go to the surf...


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

master baiter said:


> Fishing from around there is better from the surf!!! Lot's of deep holes close by that the fish cleanings fall into... that in turn attracts the biggun's...If a giant is what your'e after, leave the end of the pier and go to the surf...


Damn Right!!! Get the hell off the pier.
Elvin Hooper didn't know what the hell he was doing anyway.


----------



## Hopper (Jun 17, 2002)

I hate to hear that about Rhodanthe. One of my best times at the OBX was a week on that pier. It seems with pier owners like the one you are talking about, the closing of the point, and all of the development that the Outer Banks is losing some of its charm. However, the wife and I will still come over and support the friendly locals.


----------

